# Dark rock pro2 schrauben set für aktuelle sockel



## Anoy1988 (25. April 2015)

*Dark rock pro2 schrauben set für aktuelle sockel*

Hallo ich wollte mich mal informieren was es mich kosten würde das komplette montage set für den darkrock pro 2 zu ordern?? wenn dan bitte vom pro2 nicht wie damals für sockel 1150 wurde mir vom pro3 zugeschickt............ mag das von der pro3 serie mal garnicht.

Gibt es das aktuell eigentlich noch bei euch zu erwerben??


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. April 2015)

*AW: Dark rock pro2 schrauben set für aktuelle sockel*

Moin Moin Anoy1988,

klar kannst Du das Mounting - Set noch von uns bekommen.
Bitte schicke hierfür eine kurze Mail an unseren Service(at)bequiet.com.
Wir lassen dir dann ein Angebot zukommen.

Bis auf eine kleine Abweichung ist der Satz vom Dark Rock Pro 2 jedoch identisch mit dem des Dark Rock Pro 3. 
Bei DRP2 wurden für Intel Sockel noch 3 unterschiedliche Montagebrücken mitgeliefert. Den DRP3 kann man mit hingegen mit der gleichen Montagebrücke auf allen Intel Sockeln montieren. 
Das Prinzip der Montage ist jedoch bei beiden Kühlern identisch.

Gruß Andre


----------

